
The Dramatically Different World of ’70s Dating Ads - pepys
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/singles-news-1970s-personal-ads-dating
======
hkmurakami
For perspective on what dating and marriage choice used to be like decades
ago, I recommend Aziz Ansari's "Modern Romance".

I didn't expect it to be more than a joyread, but he wrote it in collaboration
with a social psychology professor iirc, and went to great lengths to do first
hand interviews with many people all over the world.

It is also the most comprehensive account of the multifaceted roots of Japan's
"no sex problem" that I've seen in any publication.

~~~
trentmb
If I had to guess, it was Eric Klinenberg.

They had a subreddit-
[https://www.reddit.com/r/modernromantics/](https://www.reddit.com/r/modernromantics/)

------
adamnemecek
this is only tangentially related but i think that the video dating services
(like the vhs ones from the 80's
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bomkgXeDkE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bomkgXeDkE))
might come back in the app form. like some sort of snapchat meets tinder.

~~~
thisisit
> snapchat meets tinder

Now that is one unicorn idea, if there was one ;)

~~~
girvo
I'm unsure if you're joking, but in case you're not: Tinder actually had a
feature remarkably like Snapchat for posting images that were visible to all
of your matches. Was quite a neat feature when used for its intended purpose:
I met my current girlfriend through it as she posted an excellent German beer
that I was a fan of, so I sent her a message about it.

Of course, it was quite often used mostly for photos of male genitalia,
according to my female friends. I assume that's why the feature was removed,
which was a shame.

~~~
ballenf
Should have kept it and introduced a "never publicly shared a dick pic"
filter. I'd much rather services allowed people to do annoying/stupid stuff
but then use the data to generate better filtering. There's a limit, however,
and enabling photographic sexual assault probably crosses it.

Finally a real life application of the Hot Dog, Not a Hot Dog app from Silicon
Valley.

~~~
hmschreck
This is literally what they ended up doing with it.

~~~
ClassyJacket
No, they removed it altogether.

------
cortesoft
The headline reads 'Dramatically Different', but I don't see much difference,
other than the medium the ads were placed in. People don't seem to be looking
for that much different these days.

------
Overtonwindow
Now it's all "sexy singles in your area are dying to meet you!" but I know
deep down that it's all a lie.

~~~
nikbackm
Why "deep down"? Seems to be a pretty obvious lie.

~~~
dominotw
you want to believe it on the surface?

------
apozem
Fascinating profile. The newspaper this article talks about is basically an
analog, extremely inefficient version of Craigslist.

